
Blooming lovely: medieval texts that reveal the activities of English gardens - prismatic
http://blogs.bl.uk/digitisedmanuscripts/2017/04/blooming-lovely-in-early-medieval-english-gardens.html
======
Xcelerate
> Losing a job can be a sharp blow, one that causes a bigger drop in life
> satisfaction than being widowed

Really Bloomberg? You're going to insult everyone who has lost a spouse like
that? I'm getting tired of the comparisons to "worse than being widowed", and
am extremely skeptical of the "study" they cite. Making a blanket statement
like that is horrible, particularly for a well known media company. You
wouldn't tell someone losing a job is "worse than getting cancer" or "worse
than losing a child", would you? Then what makes it alright to say "worse than
losing a spouse"?

~~~
clock_tower
Looks like you meant to post this over at 14214401 (Bloomberg on why losing a
job is allegedly worse than, at least, getting divorced).

